# Can a band set be tuned?



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can a band set be tuned to shoot higher or lower? I don't want to change my anchor point.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I adjust the point of impact up or down on my Spanish shooter by tying the bands longer or shorter while keeping the same anchor point. It works for the type of bands I'm using (Spanish gum rubber), but I can't see why it wouldn't work for others.

To be honest, I've never tried to change other types of bands for that reason. I've only moved my anchor point. I'll have to check it out after the MWST. I don't want to play too much before then.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, I would have never thought of that...
Since I don't fork reference I always keep the same anchor and if I need to shoot higher or from farther away I just raise my front hand a little.
Interesting how many ways there are to do the same thing


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I Never change the anchor point....for vertical.. just move my holding hand up or down..

now as to Horizontal...if you are using band set OTT (over the top)...I draw a line in the band set at the fork(splitting the band in half)

keeping the line straight..between the fork post edges....( outside edge & inside edge)...when you pull the band set back on a draw

the line will become longer..looking at the line for a ref..Now if you twist your wrist or move the pouch side to side..the line will go right or left at the fork post.......what ever way the line points say right (inside edge of fork..your ammo will go to the right..

so if you shoot sideways (gangsta style) using tubes..aling both tube on top of each other so you see 1 tube...looking down the top

tube ..aim at your target....

What seems to work for me anyway..is I band up for OTT(over the top)...But shoot Gangsta Style(sideways)

lining up both bands...on top of each other..so I see only 1 band....I look down the top band at my target...

I am killing soda pop cans 9/10 hits this way..(only 1 miss)some times I get lucky & get 10/10 hits....

I have been using .030 Latex..Tapper 3/4"x1/2"...8" long..fork to pouch tie...Like I mentioned this works for me...

I get some good zip with 3/8" ammo...could use 1/4" ammo...guessing the fps is in the 200's..I do not have a crony...

& for my self I see no need to at this time............~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it is possible. Though it would come out of tune quick due to the latex never fully would go back to the proper tuning point. After about 50 shots you would need a retune  so to much work in my eyes. do not ever move anything above your waist if possible. Just pivot at the waist only. The more we can keep consistency the more you will just forget about what your hands are doing and just be all about the target. The less we think when shooting the more you will hit. I think this is the reason shooting is so great when your stressed out. You can forget about the world and just focus on sinking that ball right where you want it.  great idea BF if you try this let us know how it works.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ill either tune down 1/2 a step to e flat or c# :mellow: . but seriously, thats why i keep about 3 to 5 slingshots set up with different bands or tubes. from plinkers to destroyers to killers. just dont change your draw or anchor.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've done this in the past. All you need to do is make one band slightly shorter depending on the up or down. This can also be done to compensate for a cant. I don't think it's a good idea though. It's better to shoot a perfectly balanced rig and make adjustments accordingly. This way your brain learns to process the input when judging varying distances that are constantly changing. Just my opinion and preference.


----------

